# Dove season in Utah



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

I was just wondering how come Dove season in Utah specifically around the Ogden area is so limited. And what i mean by limited is in areas that are allowed dove hunting. Like for instances all the WMAs close to Ogden are posted no dove hunting allowed. I understand that those areas are meant for waterfowl and that the use of non toxic shot is not allowed. But most of the areas Ive been to especially the parts of the wmas that are closest to the parking areas. Dont even have any major source of water around. Take the southern portions of the Ogden WMA closet to the town of Taylor you have to walk a good few hundred yards before you get close to any real body of water and then if you want to hit the southern Weber river you have to walk at least a mile. Also does anyone know the area that is posted close to Harold's Crane WMA something Trail Head I believe, are you allowed to dove, pheasant or hun hunt there. 

Also all the WMAs dont even allow guns till the opening of the waterfowl season which isnt till October and nauturally you would use non toxic shot then during that time to abide the rules. In that case why not just alow dove hunting in those areas but limit it to non toxic shot. I do know that they make winchester makes specific 7 1/2 steel shot for these reasons. I hate paying the added cost since its steel shot. But I do like to Dove hunt, and when you dont have the fortunate constant access to private land, it really does ruins a very short one month season of good ole dove hunt.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

why does it matter??..dove hunting around wma's wouldn't yield too many birds..better off hitting a field..plus they don't want the waterfowl being harrassed...and I wouldn't trust too many people with bird identification.."Hey jim, come here, I just shot the biggest dove alive!" "you idiot jeff roy! thats not a dove thats a goose!!"


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

The harrasment issue is a big deal since the baby birds are still learning to fly around that time and your dog would be raiding nests while looking for downed birds. Along with the kbear idiots that would shoot a goose thinking its a dove will do the same thing where ever there at. It just may be a eagle or hawk instead of the goose. Most wma's I have been to I have seen alot of doves and could definitly kill a few limits.


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

I really dont believe that WMA would not yield many birds especially the ones i mentioned they border many farmers fields and if not most of the eastern portion of the Ogden one holds many small streams and lots of olive trees that doves just seem to love. And they pass over that wma a lot since from the northeastern, east side to the southeastern side border farmland. So they zip across a lot. As mentioned above, yeah i know working a field prefered, if you know the land owners but that is obviouslly not for everyone. Im just saying get DWR out there and start section the WMAs that would make obvious good hunting grounds its just a matter of patrolling and posting. And you cant say that it wont work and people will just jump to and adjacent area and shoot there or wont abide the rules. That is what the DWR is for that is what they get paid for. If you say maning is an issue that is BS too. Or they cant keep patrolling and what not. I mean really how often in a 5 year period how many times do you see or even get checked by DWR. In my 3 years hunting here so far ive only been checked twice and that was in one year on the same day. Happened to be opening duck season.


----------

